

Miranda 'had crypto key for thumb-drive files written down' - cops - justincormack
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/30/snowden_journos_boyfriend_had_crypto_key_for_thumbdrive_files_written_down_cops/

======
muzz
> This allowed the police to read at least some of the files he was carrying.
> These included some 58,000 "highly classified UK intelligence documents".

So apparently there was cause to detain him, it appears.

